# Will My Car Pass Upcoming Inspection



## Wild Bill Yahoo (Jan 22, 2018)

I came out of the grocery store to find a nice dent on my right rear side panel. Either a shopping cart or someone hit it trying to park.

I took it in for an estimate and it is $2,100 to fix. just for a simple dent. Will Uber pass the inspection or is this considered cosmetic damage?

This may be the end of the line for me.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Wild Bill Yahoo said:


> Will My Car Pass Upcoming Inspection


It bothers me more that most Uber cars are not able to pass a Swift truck on the highway.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Pic?

It bothers me more that rideshare cos. are more worried that the AC works than actually checking brakes, steering, suspension, etc.


----------



## Divad7 (Apr 28, 2018)

Wild Bill Yahoo said:


> I came out of the grocery store to find a nice dent on my right rear side panel. Either a shopping cart or someone hit it trying to park.
> 
> I took it in for an estimate and it is $2,100 to fix. just for a simple dent. Will Uber pass the inspection or is this considered cosmetic damage?
> 
> This may be the end of the line for me.


Depending on how bad it is, you can get the color matched car stickers that they sell to cover up scratches. You let them know the make, model, year, color.. and they send you the stickers. Looks much better than touch up paint in most cases


----------



## Wild Bill Yahoo (Jan 22, 2018)

Wild Bill Yahoo said:


> I came out of the grocery store to find a nice dent on my right rear side panel. Either a shopping cart or someone hit it trying to park.
> 
> I took it in for an estimate and it is $2,100 to fix. just for a simple dent. Will Uber pass the inspection or is this considered cosmetic damage?
> 
> This may be the end of the line for me.


here are a couple pics of the damage


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

It will pass, but if concerned go to a paintless dent puller

50-100 bucks to get it to 90-95%


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Auto part stores sell suction cups to pull dents. Or remove trunk trim and push it out. Worth trying before putting a ton of money into it.

...$2100???


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

Look for Paintless Dent Repair service. Should only be around $200 - $400


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Wild Bill Yahoo said:


> I came out of the grocery store to find a nice dent on my right rear side panel. Either a shopping cart or someone hit it trying to park.
> 
> I took it in for an estimate and it is $2,100 to fix. just for a simple dent. Will Uber pass the inspection or is this considered cosmetic damage?
> 
> This may be the end of the line for me.


I checked my Magic 8 Ball, it said Yessssssssssssssssssssssssssss, let us know how it works out,jmo



henrygates said:


> Auto part stores sell suction cups to pull dents. Or remove trunk trim and push it out. Worth trying before putting a ton of money into it.
> 
> ...$2100???


Yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss



Hagong said:


> Look for Paintless Dent Repair service. Should only be around $200 - $400


Yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss



Wild Bill Yahoo said:


> here are a couple pics of the damage





Wild Bill Yahoo said:


> here are a couple pics of the damage


I'm listening to the Traveling Wilburys singing " End of the Line" GL.....JMO


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Yes it will pass.. 
You can trust what I say beekuz i’m On the internets.


----------

